# Is JTB consistent with a fallibilistic view of knowledge



## ChristianTrader (Jun 11, 2006)

I was just reading last night an argument for this position. The argument goes along the lines of one not being able to go beyond justified belief to justified true belief unless they were able to claim that the method of justification was infallible. Since almost all believe that there is no infallible method of justification, then it would be impossible to satisfy the JTB standard. This would then imply that one would never be able to claim knowledge.

A possible objection dealt with was that would imply that a person would have knowledge of a certain proposition and then not have that same knowledge at a later point (aka false knowledge). The author stated that such is not a problem if one takes the fallibilistic stance.

Comments?

CT


----------

